# How do I reduce body fat properly?



## Derek Wilson (Dec 30, 2019)

Here?s a ?*real way*,? no gimmicks. I assume that?s what you meant.


When you?re eating, before putting the food into your body, ask what is this going to do for me? How will my body use this? If the answer is to repair and build muscle, good, eat. If it?s fuel for this hike I?m going on, good eat. But if the answer is probably straight to fat, don?t eat it.


So do that, just do your best to avoid ?straight to fat? food. That means sugar and things loaded with sugar. Do that and you?ll be on your way. But you?ll need to do something else too: exercise enough to make your body need to use the fat it has already stored up.


What?s a good exercise for that? WALKING. Go walking every day if you can. A couple times a day if possible. Go for long, brisk walks in the morning before breakfast. Walk up the stairs instead of taking the elevator. You?re bored, go to the mall and walk he whole thing. Park out a ways so you have to walk farther to and from your car. And try to pep-step when you walk. Walk faster than is comfortable.


That?s it. No big routines, no fancy diets to sigh up for. No trainers needed. Just avoid sugar and be that person who others keep saying ?*hey, slow down*!? to when you?re walking somewhere.

Fat loss is never about just physical transformation as we like to think. It is a shift in the mental Paradigm.


The simple rule of fat loss


Energy Intake < Energy Expenditure


Then why do 99% of Diets Fail?


The answer is


A temporary change in lifestyle which is generally Extreme!


The Problem is we all want immediate success. Be it in Career or health.


In that process, we fuck up our Body and more importantly the Mind Psychology.


The simple fact is If you stop eating or eat a very small quantity body does not like as it is a survival machine. It does everything, plays all tricks to get you back into the old eating habits where though you were eating shit but at least your body was getting enough energy to survive. Thanks!


----------



## iamGroot (Dec 30, 2019)

How do I reduce creatine levels quickly ? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jan 13, 2020)

iamGroot said:


> How do I reduce creatine levels quickly ?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk





Drinking lots of water allows you to eliminate creatine through urine.
Decrease your protein intake, but increase how much dietary fiber you eat.
Try not to push yourself too hard during excercise, because your body will produce more creatine to recover quicker.
In case you?re taking any muscle supplements, make sure you check the labels, and ensure you aren?t accidentally taking in creatine through one.

Finally, if you?re getting desperate- you should look into chitosan blends.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jan 20, 2020)

WALKING. Go walking every day if you can. A couple times a day if possible. Go for long, brisk walks in the morning before breakfast. Walk up the stairs instead of taking the elevator. You?re bored, go to the mall and walk he whole thing. Park out a ways so you have to walk farther to and from your car. And try to pep-step when you walk. Walk faster than is comfortable.


----------



## iamGroot (Jan 20, 2020)

Derek Wilson said:


> WALKING. Go walking every day if you can. A couple times a day if possible. Go for long, brisk walks in the morning before breakfast. Walk up the stairs instead of taking the elevator. You?re bored, go to the mall and walk he whole thing. Park out a ways so you have to walk farther to and from your car. And try to pep-step when you walk. Walk faster than is comfortable.


According to my doctors I have polycythemia vera.  I've had high hemocrit hemoglobin and red since 2016. I'm getting my blood drawn for the 3rd time in 4 days. 
I also meet with an oncologist who's a hematologist today to discuss treatment plans.  From my research I have to give blood a few times a week and be on blood thinners 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Multislacking (Jan 20, 2020)

iamGroot said:


> According to my doctors I have polycythemia vera.  I've had high hemocrit hemoglobin and red since 2016. I'm getting my blood drawn for the 3rd time in 4 days.
> I also meet with an oncologist who's a hematologist today to discuss treatment plans.  From my research I have to give blood a few times a week and be on blood thinners
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk



You are aware AAS increases rbc and hematocrit numbers, right?  It might be time to come clean to your docs about your aas use (if you haven't) and if it is possibly the culprit.  Especially if your numbers have only increased in the last few years.  If you do truly have polycythemia, running gear is going to be a hazard you'll have to address.  It's like having high blood pressure and deciding you're going to start salting everything.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Feb 3, 2020)

Multislacking said:


> You are aware AAS increases rbc and hematocrit numbers, right?  It might be time to come clean to your docs about your aas use (if you haven't) and if it is possibly the culprit.  Especially if your numbers have only increased in the last few years.  If you do truly have polycythemia, running gear is going to be a hazard you'll have to address.  It's like having high blood pressure and deciding you're going to start salting everything.



Good to go then.


----------

